# trade specific medical requirements



## chadk (4 Apr 2016)

I have a question that pertains to a remuster that i am starting to go from Steward to Supply tech.  I qualified for supply and am QL5 qualified as a Steward.  I have my medical coming up on the 19 of April and in talking with the office clerk on the phone from CDU1, she informed me that for supply tech you need an occupational score of 2 where i am now a 3.  She didnt know if that would be an issue or not.  Does anyone have any thoughts?  I am of course sitting with fingers crossed that it wont be an issue as i no longer want to be a Steward.


----------



## mariomike (4 Apr 2016)

chadk said:
			
		

> I have my medical coming up on the 19 of April and in talking with the office clerk on the phone from CDU1, she informed me that for supply tech you need an occupational score of 2 where i am now a 3.  She didnt know if that would be an issue or not.  Does anyone have any thoughts?



Not sure if this is what you are looking for?

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

Minimum Medical Standards for Officers and Non-Commissioned Members
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page

The Medical Category System
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page


----------



## chadk (4 Apr 2016)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page


on this document, in the footnotes it actually states

"2. The medical standards shown is for initial assignment to the MOSID (COATS Sub-component) occupation. An applicant with a medical category below this standard but not below V4 CV3 H4 G4 O4 A5 may be accepted for enrolment with employment limitations providing any existing medical condition will not be aggravated by military service. CF medical standards are detailed in A-MD-154-000/FP-000."

so i might be ok


----------



## mariomike (4 Apr 2016)

chadk said:
			
		

> so i might be ok



Good luck.


----------



## Ayrsayle (4 Apr 2016)

Not an expert on this topic, however have had similar issues with a number of soldiers come up.

In general (and I'm sure someone will jump on this thread with specifics) - if you are not medically fit for an OT into a trade, you are not eligible for that trade.  To my understanding there is some leeway in terms of retaining a member with lower medical category if they are being retained in their current position/trade - but I doubt that applies to an OT.

There are lots of details inherent in your O3 category that will influence the decision. Your reference applies to ONE of the many MOSIDs - COATS pers (Cadet instructors) are not supply techs and the footnote only applies to the COATS MOSID.  

I'd be making an appointment/speaking to a PSO or similar for validation, but I wouldn't be surprised by the results.


----------



## chadk (4 Apr 2016)

"For those members who have an O3 medical category, who have either been enrolled into the MOSID(s) or who have undergone an AR/MEL from O2 to O3, prior to 01 April 2016, these personnel are grandfathered into the MOSID(s) at their current rank and for any future promotions within the MOSID.
For new enrollees or VOT/COTs after the 01 April 2016, O2 will be the new standard.  For those members who are already in the occupation prior to 01 April 2016 and who are subsequently assigned a change in medical category from O2, an AR/MEL will be required."

well, when it rains it pours lol.  Just my luck eh...if i had only remustered last year.


----------



## chadk (4 Apr 2016)

My category was made because I had a discectomy a few years back ( 3 years now) All the Doctor basically put was that I can't do any contact sports.  Hopefully when I see the doctor the minute details matter..... As I've been trying to remuster for a while (first time actually going through process).

If not I suppose there is always remustering to clerk now that the trade is splitting again back to clerks who do financial and another branch that does all the clerical. As it had been years ago.


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2016)

chadk said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page
> 
> 
> on this document, in the footnotes it actually states
> ...



That's for COATS - Cadet officers, where you simply need a recordable heart rate and air moving into a lung somewhere...oh, and can at least hear a kid scream, though you might not be able to do anything but waddle/roll to a phone to call help...assuming you're not already out of breath.

In all seriousness, you'd likely need special clearance if you're not medically fit for the MOSID - either that or you'd be asked to pick something that your medical category allows you to enter.  More likely, the BPSO will do it for you.

MM


----------



## chadk (5 Apr 2016)

I didn't see the coats part until after I copied the message. Lol.  Blinders on I think.  Fingers are crossed anyway and hoping medical appointment goes in my flavor, as I am perfectly fit


----------



## chadk (5 Apr 2016)

Can anyone shed light on this para?

"7. For those members who have an O3 medical category, who have either been enrolled into the MOSID(s) or who have undergone an AR/MEL from O2 to O3, prior to 01 April 2016, these personnel are grandfathered into the MOSID(s) at their current rank and for any future promotions within the MOSID.
For new enrollees or VOT/COTs after the 01 April 2016, O2 will be the new standard.  For those members who are already in the occupation prior to 01 April 2016 and who are subsequently assigned a change in medical category from O2, an AR/MEL will be required."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Apr 2016)

chadk said:
			
		

> For new enrollees or VOT/COTs after the 01 April 2016, O2 will be the new standard.



Seems to me this is the part that is relevant to your OT application.  Have you considered booking an appointment with your MO to discuss a review to see if you could meet the standard for 02 and therefore be eligible for remuster to the trade?   Just a thought.  I had to go from AF5 to AF2 for my OT.


----------



## chadk (5 Apr 2016)

I have set up an appointment with the BPSO and have a medical appointment coming up to discuss this.  Also have emailed my original Dr who i dealt with at the CDU to shed some light on the para i copied in my last post.  Hopefully things will work out.  Would be a bit heartbreaking if not as i have my kids back in Ontario....difficult with Steward being a hard sea trade.  Yes i am the one who made the decision to enter the trade, but if it doesnt work, can't go wrong being in the CF with the pay and the pension.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2016)

Grammar NAZI.....

Do you know what the "SHIFT" key is for?

 >


----------



## chadk (20 Apr 2016)

Just came from my doctors appointment and was told by the Military doctor that even though a trade assigns a specific occupation code, that mine being a 3 should not pose an issue.  Apparently it's the particular MELs that are looked at.  My MELs from 3 years ago are only 2 things, "Should avoid contact sports," and "visual problem which may make it difficult to distinguish certain colors" (my colorblindness)   Can anyone especially those that deal with these issues give some insight as to whether I still might have some issues remustering to Supply Tech now that they changed the occupation code to a 2?


----------

